# First Consultation with Fertility Clinic



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I have my first appointment tomorrow and am exicted and nervous at the same time! I am preparing myself with questions to ask but I suppose the nerves are preventing me from thinking straight!!  I would really appreciate some examples of standard questions to ask and also words of encouragement! I don't think I would have got this far if it wasn't for the tremendous support on here. thank you in advance -Heddie xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Heddie,

Good luck with your appt tomorrow   

Some of the questions you might want to consider: 
What treatment protocol would you recommend for me and why?
What are the medications involved? Will you give me a prescription so I can get them elsewhere? (often saves money but most private clinics are reluctant to do it)
What tests do I need to have before I can start treatment? 
Do you have donor sperm available, what sort of choice is there? Do I need to import sperm from a sperm bank? Do you help with this? If there is a wait for sperm, how long is it?
What are your success rates for someone my age?
How will you manage my treatment - will I see a consultant during the process or will my day to day treatment be managed by the nurses?

Am sure others will be along with more helpful questions soon   
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

good luck Heddie
This is about first IVF consultation on the general thread there might be some questions to ask
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Suitcase and JJ1,

Thank you for this.

I am feeling a lot calmer now - will let you know how it goes tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

how did your appt go? do you have a plan of action!!


----------



## majestic (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi JJ1

The consultation went well, my sister came with me for support so that helped me to relax.  All in all the consultation lasted about an hour.  

By the way, the questions you and Suitcase provided helped a  lot and I did come away feeling everything had been covered so thank you so much for that   

The Consultant has suggested having IVF which based on my age has a higher success rate than IUI although he said this was his opinion and that I did not have to go along with that.  He also suggested immune testing as the older you get the more likely there would be a chance of immune issues however this is optional.  Being able to go ahead with treatment will depend on my fibroids and whether they would prevent implantation so they will need to arrange a scan.  

So much to take in so currently thinking things through.  Now that I am at home am starting to feel a bit overwhelmed by the enormity of it all.  I will be calling the clinic again tomorrow as I have a few more questions that have sprung to my mind which I need clarifying. So no definite plan of action yet  

Will  update more as to how consultation went, no doubt I will have more questions to ask you ladies.

Heddie xxx


----------

